# Schwalbe Super Gravity for DH use



## Lead-Sled (Mar 9, 2010)

Does anyone out there use the Schwalbe tires with the Super Gravity casing for full DH use? I'm talking repeated runs on rooty, rocky, rough DH trails on a 8"+ travel DH bike at speed. Would you run them at a bike park like Whistler, Northstar or Bootleg?
A tubeless 1,000g tire that's advertised to take a beating sounds appealing to me but I'm apprehensive since they are a folding bead tire. How well do they actually hold up compared to a Maxxis or Continental with a wire bead and full DH casing? 

Please post your experiences, good or bad. I'm trying to make an informed decision before I waste my money or injure myself.


----------



## 53119 (Nov 7, 2008)

subscribed. definitely curious about these and butcher sx.


----------



## pinkrobe (Jan 30, 2004)

+1. While I really like the Conti Kaiser/Baron setup I'm on, I'm always interested in what I can get away with...


----------



## TheRage43 (Jul 19, 2012)

I can chime in here..

Schwalbe SG casings are good, but not great. I rode a Magic Mary trail star (front) and a Hans Damph pace star (rear), both SG, for half of my whistler trip this past year. Hans in the rear with the hardest compound they make (pace star) took a puncture directly through the tread and would not seal with fluid so I had to tube it. I never ran into any sidewall issues, and had several hard hits that I thought would have punctured the sidewall. I do believe the sidewall protection is ample, but a direct puncture through the tread is where their weak spot is. Biggest issue I had with them is BOTH tires were losing knobs and tread was pretty much toast after just 5 days at whistler.

After that set, I mounted my backups, Minion DHF and DHR2 both 60a. As expected, these tires never had an issue , and I rode the remaining 4 days at WBP, as well as another 12 or 15 days back at home in CO. These tires are still on the Jedi and have ample tread left for next season.

What I have been using on my AM rig is what is really impressive though. The Minion EXO casing is where it's at. I've broken 2 LB rims running these tires on them and the tire still held air tubeless. For a mid-ground, weight savings tire I'd pick these over the SG casing any day.

I also found the Spec butcher SX to be a great mid-ground tire as well, but I can't get the good deals on those as easily as I can the Minion EXO's

Schwalbe may be a great tire for a race day throw away, but not for every day rider. I also would not buy the Hans Damph ever again, I did not like that tread.


----------



## frango (Oct 10, 2004)

Did you have opportunity you try Rock Razor, which led Specialized to create Slaughter?


----------



## tim_from_PA (Dec 17, 2012)

53119 said:


> subscribed. definitely curious about these and butcher sx.


I would not use the butcher SX for DH riding. I have tired and flatted three times in one day with considerably more pressure than I use with Maxxis 2-ply tires.


----------



## Cary (Dec 29, 2003)

I would say the casing will most likely be fine, but the Schwalbe tread will fall apart. 

I ran Michelin Wild'Rocker 2's in the front and WildGrip2s in the rear in the reinforced versions (about 1000 grams) last year on both my Son's and my downhill bikes in a tubeless configuration (we ride at Northstar). He is 120 pounds and an agressive 10 year old that runs lap after lap getting a lot of value of out his season pass). The tires held up great and no punctures, only dying because he blew the rear one off the rim after having heavily damaged the rim. 

I am a big rider at 230 pounds and fall in the not so fast catagory. The tires help up great for me until I screwed up a jump, casing the landing hard and blowing the rear tire off. I expect I would have blown any tire off given how I landed. Bottom line is they held up fine for us. 

I will say for this year, I went to a Geax downhill tire in tubeless. This was motivated by 1) getting a good price, and 2) deciding that I could live with 200 grams extra per tire at my porky weight.


----------



## iguanabartola (Aug 24, 2006)

Why risk it with a non-specific DH tire for the conditions you describe? 

The weight savings would be nominal on that kind of vertical you are riding (Bike Park) and there is a huge probability that you'll be spending more money on a new tire or spending huge amount of time fixing flats. 

All my riding at Whistler/Silver* & big mountain in BC has been with DH Tires and DH Tubes and never had a flat.


----------



## iguanabartola (Aug 24, 2006)

53119 said:


> subscribed. definitely curious about these and butcher sx.


I ran them for a little while on my Demo. Flat's galore.....
Butcher SX


----------



## mykel (Jul 31, 2006)

I ran magic mary SG last year.
Vert up front and Trail in teh back.
No problems at all.
Really nice feel and great traction.
They are just starting to rip at the knob base on the rear tire.
( previous muddy mary would be ripped half way though or more - so better, but work still to be done. )

Was thinking of trying the Wild Rock'R2 Advanced Magi up front and Gum in back for this year for the dry of summer, and use the magic mary in the spring and fall....


----------



## Lead-Sled (Mar 9, 2010)

Thanks for the replies, guys. 
I think I might hold off on the Super Gravity Schwalbes and go with a UST Minion or just run a non-ust minion in tubeless mode.


----------



## charging_rhinos (Jul 29, 2008)

Good choice on the Minions. Sooo predictable. Mine held up great at WBP. Gripped well, never flatted, no torn knobs. But for me the biggest test is the 3-4 trips down to southern Utah each year. Sharp rocks, and loafy sandstone that's basically like taking a belt sander to your tires. By far the most dependable tires I've used are the Minion DHF EXOs in the 60A compound. Great in any terrain other than the greasiest of mud.


----------



## OriginalDonk (Jul 8, 2009)

I'm gonna resurrect this 1.5 year old thread to see if anybody else is keen to share their experience riding the super gravity casing tires on their DH bike. I'm having trouble with Maxxis' new WT casings and the potential for burping so looking back at super gravity tires as an alternative.


----------



## csermonet (Feb 2, 2009)

OriginalDonk said:


> I'm gonna resurrect this 1.5 year old thread to see if anybody else is keen to share their experience riding the super gravity casing tires on their DH bike. I'm having trouble with Maxxis' new WT casings and the potential for burping so looking back at super gravity tires as an alternative.


why not go try a Maxxis with a casing other than the WT?


----------



## OriginalDonk (Jul 8, 2009)

My default would be going back to the 2.4 wire bead High Roller II's that I carry around with me as spare tires. Looking at other options before going back to the old stand by and was considering giving Schwalbe another go.


----------



## Miker J (Nov 4, 2003)

OriginalDonk said:


> My default would be going back to the 2.4 wire bead High Roller II's that I carry around with me as spare tires. Looking at other options before going back to the old stand by and was considering giving Schwalbe another go.


Schwalbes are a much tighter fit on rims vs Maxxis, if that helps.


----------



## Lead-Sled (Mar 9, 2010)

OriginalDonk said:


> I'm gonna resurrect this 1.5 year old thread to see if anybody else is keen to share their experience riding the super gravity casing tires on their DH bike. I'm having trouble with Maxxis' new WT casings and the potential for burping so looking back at super gravity tires as an alternative.


OP here.
I actually did try the Schwalbe Super Gravity for many many trips to Northstar last summer. Magic Mary front and rear tubeless on Mavic 823's. The tires worked great. I beat the piss out of those tires I only had 1 flat issue which I believe was a manufacturing defect, if anything. Overall I'm fairly pleased. The treads wear fast though but you can get them for cheaper than Maxxis if you know where to look online.


----------



## mattkock (Mar 19, 2009)

I run a SG Magic Mary in front and a SG Rock Razor out back in AngelFire NM, Utah, BC Nevada and Whistler with zero issues. I like the way they ride and wear so I'll keep on using them.


----------



## OriginalDonk (Jul 8, 2009)

How much you guys weight? The locations you list and definitely chunky.


----------



## Deerhill (Dec 21, 2009)

Anyone ever tried that 2.5" wire MM unicorn?


----------



## mattkock (Mar 19, 2009)

I weigh 190lbs. and my bike is 32lbs. so with DH gear on there is 232lbs. of mass on my tires and I mostly ride AngelFire NM (it's the closest) Deer Valley and Canyons Utah and Whistler.


----------



## Hermes475 (Mar 1, 2007)

I have used the super gravity and regular dh version of the magic mary. Used for racing and riding on the east coast at Snowshoe, Massanutten, Bailey, and Beech Mtn. Super gravity casing is too thin underneath the tread. I have probably put 3-4 punctures in the Supergravity and none in the DH casing version over 2 seasons with about equal use for both casing types. I use the supergravity casing for trail riding and it works well enough for that but I will always prefer a true dual casing tire at the bike parks and for shuttling. For lighter dual ply tires, I have had good success with michelin wild rock'r 2s, and any of the tough casing wtb tires but for dh, I don't you can beat the dh casing maxxis tires.


----------



## P51mech (Jan 7, 2017)

Been running them at Northstar all year. Got a few flats but that was due to poor line choice.


----------



## hitechredneck (May 9, 2009)

I ran them at keystone quite a few times last year. Side walls held up but ended up getting a puncture right in the middle of the tread from a rock.


----------



## TheRage43 (Jul 19, 2012)

It seems the designed beefier sidewalls are effective, but the weak point is the casing under the tread, and the tread themselves. That's exactly where I had issues with mine.

Again, I'll stick with Maxxis...


----------



## bullcrew (Jan 2, 2005)

Been running schwalbe for years now. 225lbs no gear ride hard semi fast and aggressive 
Bikes are usually 34 to 36lb range
I'm running magic marys super gravity front and rear..
Usually harder compound rear and have been through several rear wheels....hoops destroyed but tires held
..they wear a bit quick but handle some tight lines. 

I have a new set of minions dhf here I just took em off went back to schwalbe....minions were my go to tire
..solid predictable and stable
...the schwalbe just hold a little tighter for me and lean a little better for me....

Both great tires and both can't go wrong.....proven and solid


----------

